# Blueberry score



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

I rarely, if ever, get such a deal it's worth the telling. Seems everyone was talking about blueberries on sale at their Kroger. Well our Kroger wasn't advertising anything about them in print or on line. I decided to send my daughter yesterday just to check. Welllllll they had the 5#boxes at $10 a box BUT they had pints of local blueberries at 2 for $1. You pick here is $1.60 a #. We couldn't believe it. So we got 10 cases of 12 pts each. The receipt said we save $419. Six of the cases are foodsaved and in the freezer the other 4 are being pre frozen and will be foodsaved tomorrow. We use them in our morning smoothies beside muffins, pancakes etc. The manager said they had been sent a ton of these in error and they put them on an in store special cause they had to get rid of them.:2thumb: Just had to gloat.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice find. Blueberries are good for you!


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

great score.:2thumb: i wish i could find a deal like that.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome find!!!

Congrats!


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice find. I'll have to check my local Kroger!


----------

